# Article: Spanking rods



## Friendly botanist (Nov 23, 2004)

I can't believe it! Someone actually sells "spanking rods", as in "spare the rod, spoil the child". This is horrible!

Here is a link to an article about one women's crusade to take the product off the market (since her crusade began, production of the product has been temporarily discontinued): Sale of spanking tool points up larger issue

The newspaper article also gives information about Dr. James Dobson from Focus on the Family, who is pro-spanking.

Reading this article really helped crystalize in my mind why I do not use corporal punishment. It just seems so horrible to sell a product specifically designed to whip children with.

Elisabeth


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

Hard to believe, isn't it?

There are a number of parents here at mothering who actively work to educate about and eliminate this sort of stuff. Yay them!!


----------



## MamaPear (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh, that is sick!! Wow...I'm speachless. I'm glad that there are women out there who are willing to stand up and say that this isn't right and should be taken away.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Mike, you have been reported.

Edited to add:
Ah, his post has been deleted...someone named mike posted (his first post) advocating the effectiveness of spanking with different 'tools' you could find at a hardware store uke


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

wha?


----------



## mike (Sep 5, 2005)

Im not tring to advacate anything Im meraly saying tring to say stoping the sale of spanking rods is stupid because spanking eqipment can be made by anyone and people who think spanking is effective will use it.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike*
Im not tring to advacate anything Im meraly saying tring to say stoping the sale of spanking rods is stupid because spanking eqipment can be made by anyone and people who think spanking is effective will use it.


Then why did you delete your original post?


----------



## irinam (Oct 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike*
Im meraly saying tring to say stoping the sale of spanking rods is stupid because spanking eqipment can be made by anyone and people who think spanking is effective will use it.

Maybe to the people who think spanking is effective. But it is well known that nowadays many manufacturers create a product first and then create a demand for it.

Hence, demand for the above mentioned product is created by not only advocating beating the kids, but trying to instill the absolute necessity of it in potential consumers minds. There are many people out there who "fall for" creative advertisement.

Selling those "products" is bad, selling the idea that beating a kid is needed is sick.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike*
Im not tring to advacate anything Im meraly saying tring to say stoping the sale of spanking rods is stupid.

No, it isn't stupid to stop the sale of spanking rods. Sure, there will still be parents determined to spank. Just as importantly, however, there will be parents who might actually sit back and start to question what they know about childrearing. Perhaps if these barbaric devices are made illegal, more people will start to understand there is a better way to raise their children.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike*
because spanking eqipment can be made by anyone and people who think spanking is effective will use it.

That is very true, unfortunately. The key to this issue is education, just like in everything else. The biggest problem is the fact Americans see children almost as non-human. Mainstream American (and yes, I was born and raised in this country) attitudes towards small children follow these patterns: "What do you mean I shouldn't circumcise? He's MY son, and I'll chop off any body part I want!", "Of course we aren't going to co-sleep, the dogs needs room on the bed, you know!", and "I need to beat her butt for everything she does at age four because Olorun only knows if I let her blow raspberries now she'll blow them at her college Dean in 18 years!" Yada yada.

In general, people have a tendency to annoy me.







:

~Nay


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike*
Im not tring to advacate anything Im meraly saying tring to say stoping the sale of spanking rods is stupid because spanking eqipment can be made by anyone and people who think spanking is effective will use it.

Sure people can still make spanking equiptment themselves, however, NO ONE should EVER make a profit off of selling items used to abuse children!


----------



## wendyk (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike*
Im not tring to advacate anything Im meraly saying tring to say stoping the sale of spanking rods is stupid because spanking eqipment can be made by anyone and people who think spanking is effective will use it.

Actually, I read your inital post and there was a statement to the effect of "Spanking can be very effective if used correctly." No, you didn't outright say "I advocate spanking," but given that we don't have the benefit of body language in an online forum, most would interpret your statement as one of support, therefore advocacy in a forum that is well stated as being anti-spanking.


----------

